

Blekko Gets a Million Searches a Day. Only behind Google and Bing. - rblion
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/11/blekko-first-week/

======
LiveTheDream
> Blekko, a well-funded new search engine that _aims_ to be No. 3 behind
> Google and Bing

Inaccurate title; it implies Blekko is currently the #3 search engine while
the article states this is just an aim. (They are probably aiming to be higher
than 3. Shoot for the moon, might catch a star, right?). Glad I heard about it
though. Interesting idea on slashtags; seems very roughly similar to some of
DDG's !bang commands.

[1]
[http://comscore.com/Press_Events/Press_Releases/2010/10/comS...](http://comscore.com/Press_Events/Press_Releases/2010/10/comScore_Releases_September_2010_U.S._Search_Engine_Rankings)

~~~
rblion
oops. won't let me change it. we will survive somehow...

------
leppie
370KB for a search engine landing page is ludicrous.

~~~
robk
I especially hate this when I'm forced to use the Blackberry browser. It makes
me feel the pain of every unnecessary kb!

~~~
leppie
With a litte context a 56k modem would take over 70 seconds to load the page
(if nothing have been cached, like landing on it the first time).

As a blackberry user, I probably would have thought the site was broken :)

------
vaksel
i think these numbers are kinda pointless since there is so much buzz for it.
Give it 2-3 months and we'll see if people actually switch to it permanently

------
yewweitan
Yeah, I'll second the quality of the searches. Especially those where you know
what you're looking for (obscure programming docs and forum/group chat logs
for one)

Great to see that level of success. I hope it's not due to the novelty of
this, and I'm sure we're bound to see adoption slowly creep up with this
slashtag business (and probably some similar stuff from Google as well)

------
zitterbewegung
I would wait at least 6months to a year to see if blekko is still relevant or
used. Iirc cuil did ok when they first launched also.

------
MichaelGG
Search quality is still somewhat lacking:

 _F# download_ 's top result is an old build from 2008. After that, it appears
to be some spammy software download sites.

 _F# generic comparison_ #10 result is "Sun Emporium boys swim trunks -
Compare online at Bizrate.co.uk". It also suggests an autocorrect to "F#
genetic comparison".

------
iuguy
Is this another Cuil trying to follow Google or is it looking to do something
different like Wolfram Alpha and Duck Duck Go?

Personally I still use Google for 90% of my day to day searching, but I'm
trying harder to use Duck Duck Go where I can.

------
iworkforthem
The searched results are surprising good!

But I'm not sure how they will handle blackhat SEO, especially they allow
users to apply as editor much like domz.org

------
TamDenholm
"Only behind Google and Bing"

Are there any other search engines? Most others are either obsolete or niche.

~~~
meric
Did I miss something happening to yahoo?
[http://au.search.yahoo.com/search?p=yahoo+search&fr=yfp-...](http://au.search.yahoo.com/search?p=yahoo+search&fr=yfp-t-501&ei=UTF-8)
Yahoo search still up?

~~~
TamDenholm
Yahoo turned their search over to bing.

<http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/07/yahoo-gives-up/>

------
tomjen3
Given that the only reason to use Bing is to find the address for google
chrome when I reinstall xp, why would I ever care about this?

And in addition the headline is a joke -- google properly does that many
searches a minute. Blekko isn't even an also ran.

